# D.I.Y. Tort table build



## CarneAsada (May 6, 2018)

Don’t have a tort yet but wanted to build the enclosure and make sure it is functional beforehand. I’ve been doing quite a bit of research and hadn’t found quite what I was looking for so I figured I’d post to show everyone what I’m doing and perhaps get some feed back along the way. 

The plan: make an indoor enclosure for two Egyptian torts. The enclosure will be controlled/monitored by a raspberry pi. From humidity to basking temps to UV sensor/adjustments.

So far I have made the enclosure out of wood, will be coating it or perhaps lining it to make it waterproof next. The I will be working on putting lights in and possibly some plumbing. Finally going to stain the wood and add electronics and test it all.

I will post follow ups as I go along! 

Dimensions are L 72”, W 24”, H 24”


----------



## mikeylazer (May 6, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Don’t have a tort yet but wanted to build the enclosure and make sure it is functional beforehand. I’ve been doing quite a bit of research and hadn’t found quite what I was looking for so I figured I’d post to show everyone what I’m doing and perhaps get some feed back along the way.
> 
> The plan: make an indoor enclosure for two Egyptian torts. The enclosure will be controlled/monitored by a raspberry pi. From humidity to basking temps to UV sensor/adjustments.
> 
> ...



Looks great!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 7, 2018)

I will be coating the inside with liquid rubber. Stay tuned for updates


----------



## mikeylazer (May 7, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> I will be coating the inside with liquid rubber. Stay tuned for updates



Plexi glass front?


----------



## CarneAsada (May 7, 2018)

mikeylazer said:


> Plexi glass front?



Yup, I plan on adding another 6” board on the front then two plexi glass front pannels attached to the top with door hinges!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 7, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Yup, I plan on adding another 6” board on the front then two plexi glass front pannels attached to the top with door hinges!



Now that I think about it, I might need to drill air holes either into the lid or the plexi glass???


----------



## mikeylazer (May 7, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Now that I think about it, I might need to drill air holes either into the lid or the plexi glass???



I would say probably not. Unless that thing is %100 air tight it shouldnt be an issue. Especially since you want it to be closed chamber. 

A few members on here have similar builds I am sure they will chime in with some tips!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 7, 2018)

mikeylazer said:


> I would say probably not. Unless that thing is %100 air tight it shouldnt be an issue. Especially since you want it to be closed chamber.
> 
> A few members on here have similar builds I am sure they will chime in with some tips!



That brings up an interesting question: will the humidity kill the light fixture really quickly? I’m looking for a tube light fixture... saw some at Menards for like $20-30


----------



## daniellenc (May 7, 2018)

It hasn't killed mine and my set-up stays at 70%-95% humidity year round. Same light has been burning 12 hours a day for a year!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 7, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> It hasn't killed mine and my set-up stays at 70%-95% humidity year round. Same light has been burning 12 hours a day for a year!



That’s awesome, that was a large concern. Just need to figure out the other sensors and get to programming to get the reporting system up and running. I know there is a thread regarding heat, but in the spirit of expedience... do you guys have any recommendations? That won’t burn the box down or melt the liquid rubber coating?!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 7, 2018)

Just got done filling in some cracks with wood filler and caulking. Also went ahead and got the overhead light and sealant (which I will do next week)


----------



## Alex Z (May 9, 2018)

That looks fantastic. Looking forward to the finish.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 15, 2018)

Installing the gutter tape ahead of the coating. This is to help reinforce the seams so I don’t get any leaks etc. the caulking is more than likely enough on its own but I wanted to be extra sure!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 15, 2018)

First coat of the rubber sealant has been applied! I started to freak out about how thin it seemed but it gets better with a second coat. I also added another board so the tort wouldn’t be eye level with the plexi glass


----------



## CarneAsada (May 15, 2018)

Sooo it took a lot more than two coats and I think I’m going to put another on tomorrow after it’s had a full day to dry but... here it is... nice and waterproof! After I finish the coat tomorrow I’m going to caulk some of the difficult to reach spots and paint the outside grey. After that it will be time to add the lights and wiring everything up.


----------



## Hayes Johnson (May 15, 2018)

Your tortoise will love it! What kind do you plan to get?


----------



## CarneAsada (May 15, 2018)

Hayes Johnson said:


> Your tortoise will love it! What kind do you plan to get?



As of right now, I’m leaning towards testudo klienmanni. If anything changes then I’ll likely go for a Greek nabeulensis or a western Hermanns.... a long way of saying my options are open


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2018)

The enclosure looks great!

What is the name of the "liquid rubber" product? Are you sure its non-toxic and free of fumes after curing? I've still never found something I like, so always looking for something better.

Tortoises shouldn't be kept in pairs. You will be much better off with just one. I don't know Egyptian torts, but 6x2 is really too small for an adult of any other species. It would be great for raising a baby though.


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 15, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> I will be coating the inside with liquid rubber. Stay tuned for updates


That's exactly what im going to do.. post updates, you using plasti dip brand ? my tortoise table will be closed chamber and be 1/3rd Plexiglas. Im building soon


----------



## CarneAsada (May 16, 2018)

Tom said:


> The enclosure looks great!
> 
> What is the name of the "liquid rubber" product? Are you sure its non-toxic and free of fumes after curing? I've still never found something I like, so always looking for something better.
> 
> Tortoises shouldn't be kept in pairs. You will be much better off with just one. I don't know Egyptian torts, but 6x2 is really too small for an adult of any other species. It would be great for raising a baby though.



I’m using

I plan on putting a liner down as well.

I will be keeping the hatchlings in this enclosure for about a year or so until I move into a larger house, at which point I will likely build a large tort table.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 16, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> That's exactly what im going to do.. post updates, you using plasti dip brand ? my tortoise table will be closed chamber and be 1/3rd Plexiglas. Im building soon



I’m using

please post pictures when you are making it!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 17, 2018)

Just an update from yesterday, I put the final layer of rubber coating down as well as the first coat of grey paint on the outside of the enclosure. I’ve also settled on an Indian star tortoise so I will be getting substrate and everything else dialed in shortly. Today’s task will be lighting and figuring out how I want to mount the basking bulb.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 17, 2018)

Debating on how exactly I’d like to hang the light fixtures and wiring so no picture today. Hopefully I will have this entire thing done and tested by Monday


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 17, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Debating on how exactly I’d like to hang the light fixtures and wiring so no picture today. Hopefully I will have this entire thing done and tested by Monday


Post pic of the way you hang your lights ya, I didn't know how to hang my lights, I honestly still don't know lol. Im planning on building new enclosure soon and still don't know how to hang lights. This is the way i set my lights up, will probably set up same way in new enclosure if I don't learn a better way. I used this foam that's meant to insulate pipes and just wrapped around cord and used this brace to secure it to a wood. It's pretty sturdy. I know it's mickey mouse, but only way I knew how to hold light


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> Post pic of the way you hang your lights ya, I didn't know how to hang my lights, I honestly still don't know lol. Im planning on building new enclosure soon and still don't know how to hang lights. This is the way i set my lights up, will probably set up same way in new enclosure if I don't learn a better way. I used this foam that's meant to insulate pipes and just wrapped around cord and used this brace to secure it to a wood. It's pretty sturdy. I know it's mickey mouse, but only way I knew how to hold light
> View attachment 238989
> View attachment 238990



I should have a solution by tonight, I’ll post a picture as soon as I do!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

Let there be light!!!!

I used hooks: 



First light:



Basking light:



I will be putting in an infrared heater and two different temp probes/ controls when they get here. 

I am working on the plexi glass doors now. Will post when done.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

Just finished mounting the plexi glass... forgot to get nuts to cap the screws... guess I’ll get that sorted tomorrow... next up, cleaning and lining. I am also going to fill it with organic garden soil. It’s starting to look done!


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

Forgot the picture lol


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 18, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Let there be light!!!!
> 
> I used hooks:
> View attachment 239126
> ...


I was gonna hang them with hooks too. But I thought what if I bump into light and it land a direct blow on my tort. That's why i went with fasteners. At the time I would bathe my torts in enclosure, and had vision of me bumping light and light falling in my tort shower bucket. RIP TORTS AND MAYBE ME. That's why I didn't go with hooks


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 18, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> View attachment 239136
> 
> 
> Forgot the picture lol


Keep posting pics. You got good building skills


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> Keep posting pics. You got good building skills



Thanks, will do! The hooks seem very sturdy, I will likely bathe my tort in a separate container so I think I should be good [emoji3]


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

Alright, done until I get my infrared bulb and thermostat stuff.... should be ready to test levels on Monday and receive my Tort on Tuesday!!!! Building hides and adding plants tomorrow.


----------



## mikeylazer (May 18, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Alright, done until I get my infrared bulb and thermostat stuff.... should be ready to test levels on Monday and receive my Tort on Tuesday!!!! Building hides and adding plants tomorrow.
> View attachment 239145



Are you sure thats organic soil? I see the white fertilizer beads and that worries me


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

mikeylazer said:


> Are you sure thats organic soil? I see the white fertilizer beads and that worries me



I’ll double check in the morning, but that’s what it said... I also questioned that when I poured it in. If it isn’t, I’ll replace. 

I’ve been hunting for orchid bark but no one sells it where I’m at... and it seems as though the forum has conflicting feelings when it comes to substitutes.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 18, 2018)

It seemed perfect until the last two ingredients... I’m just going to go to Home Depot and get the sphagnum moss (I think that’s what it’s called) and some orchid bark if they have it.


----------



## PA2019 (May 19, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Alright, done until I get my infrared bulb and thermostat stuff.... should be ready to test levels on Monday and receive my Tort on Tuesday!!!! Building hides and adding plants tomorrow.
> View attachment 239145



Besides the last two ingredients, you need a substrate without perlite. 

@Tom I'm pretty sure I read a post where Tom mentioned hatchlings eating the perlite. 

Look for coco coir. Some say its messy, but if you put coco coir as the 1st 3 inches of substrate, and then cover it over with 2-3 inches of repti-bark, or any other fine-grade orchid bark, no more mess, and the coco coir holds moisture extremely well. 

Link to the repti-bark. One 24 quart bag and one 10 quart bag should easily make the 2-3 inches....

https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/su...eptibark-natural-reptile-bedding-1851384.html


----------



## katieandiggy (May 19, 2018)

PA2019 said:


> Besides the last two ingredients, you need a substrate without perlite.
> 
> @Tom I'm pretty sure I read a post where Tom mentioned hatchlings eating the perlite.
> 
> ...



I do exactly what you have described above and I find it works very well!


----------



## mikeylazer (May 19, 2018)

I am a huge advocate for coco coir. You can buy it in bricks and soak it to expand it. Its so much less messy than soil and looks really good as well.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 19, 2018)

mikeylazer said:


> I am a huge advocate for coco coir. You can buy it in bricks and soak it to expand it. Its so much less messy than soil and looks really good as well.



Can I get coco coir from Home Depot? Or is it a pet store thing only?


----------



## PA2019 (May 19, 2018)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vermont-Organics-Reclamation-Soil-11-lb-Coir-Block-COIR11LB/300679904?cm_mmc=Shopping|G|Base|D28O|28-3_SOILS_AND_MULCH|NA|LIA|71700000033675478|58700003911554572|92700031450980741&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsMG1zoyS2wIVF1qGCh2agAApEAQYASABEgLBZfD_BwE&dclid=COS-uNCMktsCFVHGwAodRawAhA


11lbs is a lot, as it expands like crazy, but yeah, they have it


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2018)

CarneAsada said:


> Can I get coco coir from Home Depot? Or is it a pet store thing only?


Coco coir and fine grade orchid bark can both be found cheaply in bulk at local garden centers. OSH, sometime carries o bark, but most hardware stores don't. Sometimes its also called "fir bark".

Bought-in-a-bag soil should never be used as substrate for a tortoise, too many additives, and my main complaint is that you can't know what composted material it is made of. Is it chemically treated grass clippings? Oleander and azalea trimmings? Maybe it was something safe? No way to know. I once got a batch for one of my above ground planters, and there was there were obvious jacaranda leaves in it that had not fully composted yet. Jacaranda is toxic. It could have been a disaster if I'd put that into a tortoise enclosure with a baby.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 19, 2018)

Ok, Home Depot has a good size bag of peat moss. Lowe’s has orchid bark. Here is the result:




I will send pics of all of the bags when I get home.


----------



## CarneAsada (May 19, 2018)

Here is the orchid bark from Lowe’s :



And the sphagnum moss:


----------



## Alex Z (May 31, 2018)

Job well done. Looks incredible!


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2018)

Every time I've tried to use moss they eat it. Every species. It can cause an impaction. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Astrochelys (Jun 3, 2018)

What kind of wood are you using? And what thickness if I may ask?


----------



## CarneAsada (Nov 23, 2018)

Astrochelys said:


> What kind of wood are you using? And what thickness if I may ask?



I think I used like 1/2” thick wood. And a couple of 2x4s. Just got all of it from Lowe’s


----------

